
Unmute (PC-DOS app) – redirects buzzer output to headphone - ern0
https://github.com/Kaproncai/Unmute
======
ern0
Essential for retro-demoscene party organizers! Listen the beeper on your amp!
It's also useful for capturing the PC speaker sound from DOS games and
demoscene stuff. It's open source - please, help the author by adding and
testing different sound cards!

